# Alternative sources of cooking.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Alternative sources of cooking, some as old as the Haybox.The Wonderbag and the Thermal cookers which goes back to medieval times
http://www.amazon.com/Wonderbag-Portable-Cooker-Recipe-Cookbook/dp/B00ESI97YU


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Thermal cook rice*

In my thermos, 12 hours later it was still warm.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

$53 is way out of the price point I'm looking for in an insulated bag, and the ROI is suspect from the beginning when they compare it to the cost of wood burned. 

I'm glad African's are getting some much needed relief when there's the buy-one-donate-one thing going on, I just hope programs like this don't prevent them from breaking the cycle of destructiveness they are in and actually do help them find long term solutions closer to home.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I have used a variant of 'haybox' cooking, by just wrapping my tightly lidded, boiling pot in a polyester quilt 3 inches thick for 3 hours. Cooks just as well as a haybox or other thermal cooker, without a 'dedicated' gadget or box required. Just be sure you wrap in wool or polyester, as they are closed cell insulators, and any dampness they accumulate can just be dried out, and will not cause nold/mildew or decrease their insulating properties, as would happen with hay, corh nusks, or other forms of insulation used. (They would still work, you would just have to replace them as they got moldy...) Every time I think about making a 'wonder box' or a hay box, I usually decide against it as extra work & expense, when I have polyester quilts at hand I can simply borrow for cooking.
I save the $$ for buying other preps that I cant whip up with what is at hand.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't like the idea of cooking in a thermos. It would be really hard to clean. It's bad enough when you put coffee in a thermos that has milk in it. You can never get that smell out.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

denture cleaning tabs will clean stainless steel bottles and pots 

a Fresnel lens can be used to super heat with solar energy
dollar stores have them they call them page magnifiers.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Butane stove*

The prepping saying: Two is one and one is none.

I have a grill with a side burner, a propane stove, a charcoal grill, and then more recently purchased a butane stove. In Asia, stoves like this are very common, but I had never used one or been around someone using one. In all my blog reading and people living in buses and home built travel homes, etc. I have seen butane stoves being used.

I don't remember how much I paid for mine, but maybe $20. The cartridges that you use are 4/$5.00, at least where I get them. I know that these stoves can be purchased cheaper than $20.

Butane burns very hot and I would want to be very careful using it.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> The prepping saying: Two is one and one is none.
> 
> I have a grill with a side burner, a propane stove, a charcoal grill, and then more recently purchased a butane stove. In Asia, stoves like this are very common, but I had never used one or been around someone using one. In all my blog reading and people living in buses and home built travel homes, etc. I have seen butane stoves being used.
> 
> ...


Any idea on how long a cartridge of butane lasts?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Zanazaz said:


> Any idea on how long a cartridge of butane lasts?


I do not and I am sure it varies by use and what you are cooking. The cartridges are typically sold wrapped in groups of 4. If my memory serves me, someone on a blog said a cartridge lasts around a week, but I have never used my stove long term.


----------

